# Hardware > Ιδιοκατασκευές >  Ντύστε τις Στέλλες!!!

## ablaz3r

Επειδή, πολύ από εμάς έχουν επιλέξει Drid κεραίες από την Stella, λόγο της χαμηλής τιμής τους, να ένα κόλπο που μου πρότεινε ο Ocean και το δοκίμασα, με αρκετά καλά αποτελέσματα:

"Ντύστε" την πίσω πλευρά της κεραίας με πλέγμα, όσο το δυνατό πιο πυκνό. (Το πιο πυκνό που βρήκα ήταν πλέγμα κοσκινίσματος). Η διαδικασία είναι ιδιαίτερα απλή, αλλά προσέξτε γιατί το πλέγμα γρατζουνάει κ τα χέρια μου έχουν γίνει χάλια  ::  

Τα αποτελέσματα στον Link μου με Stardust ήταν 4% παραπάνω Signal Strenght και 12% παραπάνω Quality. Το δοκιμάσαμε επίσης στο Link Stardust - Airspace, το οποίο δουλεύει σε οριζόντια πόλωση και είχαμε 6% παραπάνω Signal Strenght και 20% παραπάνω Quality!

Καλό Ντύσιμο!

Υ.Γ. Sorry που δεν γράφω την διαφορά σε Db αλλά δεν θυμάμαι πόσα db ήταν πριν βάλω το πλέγμα και τώρα βαριέμαι να το βγάζω κ να το ξαναβάζω!  ::

----------


## sdd

Ευγε!!

Μπορεις και να δοκιμασεις να επεκτεινεις τη κρισαρα και λιγο προς τα εμπρος αλλα τα χειλη να "ανοιγουν" 40 μοιρες τουλαχιστον, μηκος δεν ξερω, δοκιμασε 25-30 cm απο το πισω πλεγμα 

Δες αυτο εδω
http://www.hyperlinktech.com/web/copyri ... _front.jpg

----------


## _DiMoN_

::   ::  

Πολύ ωραία, θα ήταν εύκολο να βάλεις κάποιες γωτογραφίες ή να σκεφτουμε όλοι ένα υλικό πιο αποτελεσματικό δεδομένου ότι είναι στηριγμένες σε πολύ καλούς ιστούς!!

Εγώ πρωσοπικά μόλις βρω χρόνο θα το κάνω, μαζί με κάτι άλλες βελτιώσεις και προβλέπω να έχω αυξηση του strength κάπου στο 10-15% apo to 55% που είναι τώρα!!

----------


## ablaz3r

Παιδία μόνο μια φωτογραφία είχα τραβήξει και αυτή ήταν άθλια, γιατί από το ένα χέρι κράταγα την κεραία κ από την άλλη το κινητό, και έβγαζα φωτογραφία! Αύριο θα τραβήξω 2-3 και θα τις βάλω κ αυτές.

----------


## _DiMoN_

Μράβο πολύ καλή δουλειά!
Ανυπομονώ να έρθει η στιγμή που θα ξοδέψω 4ώρο στην ταράτσα!

----------


## stardust

_Dimon_ φρόντισε να είσαι με παρέα στην ταράτσα σου,μην την πατήσεις σαν εμάς που μας έπεσε η σκάλα ενώ είχαμε ανέβει στο σπιτάκι και δεν ξέραμε πως να κατέβουμε.Μην ρωτάς πως κατεβήκαμε...

----------


## _DiMoN_

Xaxa
Το έχω πάθρι κι εγώ αυτό, γιατί πάντα μόνος μου ανεβαίνω...
Υπάρχει μία λύση, να κάνεις εξομείωση της σκάλας, κι εξηγώ:
'Εστω ότι έχεις ένα ύψος κάπου στα 3m και δεδομένου ότι είσαι 1,70 πιάνεσαι από το πεζούλι και τεντώνεις τα χέρια οπότε το ύψος που έχεις να "πηδήξεις" ή τελικά να σε πηδήξει είναι 1,30..

1)Αλλά για πες μου που βρήκατε το σύρμα;
2)Λέει πίσω από το σύρμα να βάλω και καμιά λαμαρίνα;
3)Πως το κουμπώσατε με την κεραία;

----------


## stardust

_Dimon_ 
1)θα ζητήσεις σύρμα κοσκινίσματος σε κηπουρικά ήδη,υδραυλικά κ.α.
2)Γι'αυτο δεν ξέρω να σου απαντήσω
3)Πήραμε σύρμα,το καναμε "Λ" και το στρίβαμε "γ"  :: ))

ο ablaz3r σκέφτηκε μια άλλη λύση να κατέβει.Το κατέβασμα του Samurai....
Πες τους Νίκο..  ::   ::   ::

----------


## JPG

> Xaxa
> Το έχω πάθρι κι εγώ αυτό, γιατί πάντα μόνος μου ανεβαίνω...
> Υπάρχει μία λύση, να κάνεις εξομείωση της σκάλας, κι εξηγώ:
> 'Εστω ότι έχεις ένα ύψος κάπου στα 3m και δεδομένου ότι είσαι 1,70 πιάνεσαι από το πεζούλι και τεντώνεις τα χέρια οπότε το ύψος που έχεις να "πηδήξεις" ή τελικά να σε πηδήξει είναι 1,30..
> 
> 1)Αλλά για πες μου που βρήκατε το σύρμα;
> 2)Λέει πίσω από το σύρμα να βάλω και καμιά λαμαρίνα;
> 3)Πως το κουμπώσατε με την κεραία;


Μαζί με τον tbl εφαρμόσαμε αυτό το σύστημα μια μέρα. Το ωραίο είναι ότι δεν είχαμε σκάλα γενικότερα, ούτε για το ανέβασμα!

ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ όμως! Αν έχει μάρμαρα το περβάζι, ή οτιδήποτε άλλο που μπορεί να ξεκολλήσει.  ::

----------


## _DiMoN_

Στο θέμα μας:

Όποιος έχει τεχνικές γνώσεις ή αυτοί που εφαρμόσαν την ιδέα, ας το κάνουμε πιο συγκεκριμένο ώστε να προχωρήσει το upgrade των stellών του δικτύου....Νομίζω ότι θα είναι πολύ καλό!!

----------


## stoidis

> Τα αποτελέσματα στον Link μου με Stardust ήταν 4% παραπάνω Signal Strenght και 12% παραπάνω Quality. Το δοκιμάσαμε επίσης στο Link Stardust - Airspace, το οποίο δουλεύει σε οριζόντια πόλωση και είχαμε 6% παραπάνω Signal Strenght και 20% παραπάνω Quality!


Θα μπορούσαμε δηλαδή να πούμε ότι το ντύσιμο, ενώ δεν έκανε πολλά στο θέμα της ανακλαστικότητας του "κατόπτρου", μείωσε σε μεγάλο βαθμό τις παρεμβολές (από πίσω) και γι' αυτό αυξήθηκε το quality.

Πιστεύω ότι σίγουρα τα αποτελέσματα θα είναι καλύτερα κάνοντας χρήση λαμαρίνας, αλλά μετά θα πρέπει να βρεθεί και κατάλληλος τρόπος στήριξης της κεραίας, καλύτερος, λόγω της αντίστασης του αέρα.

----------


## ngia

> κάνοντας χρήση λαμαρίνας


Ναι ένα λεπτό φύλλο αλουμινίου που είναι και εύκολο να διαμορφωθεί θα ήταν καλή λύση, απλώς πρέπει να ακολουθεί επακριβώς την επιφάνεια της grid.
Λοιπόν τελικά οι κατασκευαστές είναι πολύ τσιγκούνηδες, θα μπορούσαν να βάλουν κανένα σύρμα στο πλέγμα παραπάνω.
Πάντως τα παραπάνω προτείνονται για modification σε ήδη αγορασμένες grid (ή αυτό ή τις πετάτε - διαλέξτε ένα από τα δύο).
Αν είναι να τις αγοράσουμε και να κάνουμε τον κόπο, πέρνουμε ένα πιάτο που είναι σαφώς ανώτερο και με το ίδιο κόστος.

Διευκρίνηση : (για τις stella εννοούσα)

----------


## InDio

Λεπτό φυλλο αλουμινίου που θα βρούμε ρε παιδιά; Υπάρχει καμιά πρόταση; ΄Δεν είναι και ότι ποιό κοινότυπο ε, δεν μιλάμε για αλουμινόχαρτο αλλά ούτε και για λαμαρίνα!

----------


## ngia

Πήρε το μάτι μου στην ερμού, δίπλα σε κάτι επιπλάδικα νομίζω ένα μαγαζί που πουλά σωλήνες, και φύλλα από χαλκό και ορείχαλκο. Είχε και ένα αρκετά λεπτό φύλλο που όπως το είδα ήταν πολύ εύκολο να διαμορφωθεί, χωρίς να χάνει από μηχανική σταθερότητα. (μου φάνηκε καλό για cantenna)

----------


## Acinonyx

> Θα μπορούσαμε δηλαδή να πούμε ότι το ντύσιμο, ενώ δεν έκανε πολλά στο θέμα της ανακλαστικότητας του "κατόπτρου", μείωσε σε μεγάλο βαθμό τις παρεμβολές (από πίσω) και γι' αυτό αυξήθηκε το quality.


Αναπόφευκτα αυξάνοντας το front-to-back ratio αυξάνει η κατευθυντικότητα δηλαδή η απολαβή της κεραίας. Πιστεύω οτι οι αναφορές signal strength και quality είναι εντελώς ακατάλληλες για να καταλάβουμε το πόση επίδραση είχε η αλλαγή στην κεραία.

Πάντως στη θεωρία αυξάνοντας την πυκνότητα του πλέγματος είναι σαν να αυξάνεις την αγωγιμότητα του ανακλαστήρα δηλαδή την επιφάνεια σκεδασής του. Έτσι περισσότερη ακτινοβολία πρέπει να ανακλάται στο ενεργό στοιχείο. 'Αρα σίγουρα καλό της έκανες. Το πόσο και το αν αξίζει όμως, αυτό είναι κάτι που δύσκολα μπορούμε να το μάθουμε...  ::

----------


## ablaz3r

Σίγουρα αξιόπιστο μέτρο σύγκρισης δεν μπορούμε να έχουμε αλλά εμπειρικά πριν την ντύσω, για να είχα καλό link δούλευα την cisco στα 30 mW, αφότου όμως την έντυσα έχω άριστο link με μόλις 20mW, καθώς και αξιοπρεπές link στα 5mW... (Πριν στα 5mW) δεν μπορούσα να συνδεθώ καν....

----------


## fidakis

Όσοι είστε σε περιοχές που πιάνουν αέρηδες, έχετε υπόψιν πως με το ντύσιμο αυξάνει και η αεροδυναμική αντίσταση της κεραίας. Οι κατασκευαστές δεν είναι απαραίτητα "τσιγγούνηδες". Ο τύπος "grid" σημαίνει το είδος της κεραίας με μεγάλη απολαβή αλλά μικρή αεροδυναμική αντίσταση, λόγω ακριβώς του πλέγματος.

Γενικά πρόκειται για μια ελαφριά κατασκευή. Αν λοιπόν προσθέσετε διάφορα πράγματα πάνω της, φροντίστε την ενίσχυση τόσο του ιστού όσο και της στήριξης της ίδιας της κεραίας πάνω σ' αυτόν.

-Κ.

----------


## Tbl

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από _DiMoN_
> 
> Xaxa
> Το έχω πάθρι κι εγώ αυτό, γιατί πάντα μόνος μου ανεβαίνω...
> Υπάρχει μία λύση, να κάνεις εξομείωση της σκάλας, κι εξηγώ:
> 'Εστω ότι έχεις ένα ύψος κάπου στα 3m και δεδομένου ότι είσαι 1,70 πιάνεσαι από το πεζούλι και τεντώνεις τα χέρια οπότε το ύψος που έχεις να "πηδήξεις" ή τελικά να σε πηδήξει είναι 1,30..
> 
> 1)Αλλά για πες μου που βρήκατε το σύρμα;
> 2)Λέει πίσω από το σύρμα να βάλω και καμιά λαμαρίνα;
> ...


Το σημαδι στο χερι μου ακομα υπαρχει.....
Παλι καλα που δεν επεσε το μαρμαρο στο κεφαλι μου...

----------


## smyrosnik

Σήμερα έντυσα και εγώ τη Stella το πλέγμα μπορώ να πω που έβαλα ήταν αρκετά πυκνό(κοσκινίσματος πήρα και εγώ) και ακολουθεί επακριβώς την επιφάνεια της κεραίας.. Πάντως με εκείνο το AP που συνδεόμουν είχα πιο λίγα drop packets εώς ελάχιστα. Τώρα για πιο μακρινό λινκ θα δοκιμάσω μέσα στην εβδομάδα και θα σας πω.....

----------


## Painter

Να και άλλη μία φωτό από "Ντυμένη Στέλλα".
Που πράγματι δείχνει να είναι πολύ βελτιωμένη, άν και δέν έχω μετρήσεις -πρίν μετά-.

----------


## Ripper_gr

Stafane apo pou agorase to plegma na paro kai ego!
ine kaliteri etsi kai gia tis paremvoles stin Omni pou ine apo pano?

----------


## ngia

Στα νεανικά μου χρόνια γνώρισα την στέλλα. Μετά από κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα κατάλαβα ότι έκανα μια αποκοτιά.
Αφού συμβιβάστικα με την ιδέα ότι πρέπει να συμβιώσουμε διοτι κανείς δεν την ήθελε αποφάσισα να την σουλουπώσω.

Έτσι μετά από μία βόλτα στην Ερμού αγόρασα (μεταποκοπή) τα απαραίτητα υλικά.
Το αποτέλεσμα το βλέπετε στην εικόνα. Αποφάσισα να την μετρήσω για να δω τα αποτελέσματα.


Λοιπόν σοβαρά τώρα: Xωρίς μέτρησα -69, με το πλέγμα μέτρησα -69 πάλι. Η μετατροπή έγινε ταχύτατα, για να μην αλλάξουν οι συνθήκες μέτρησης και οι τιμές είναι οι μέγιστες. 
Η βροχή που έπεφτε, δεν μας τρομάζει και ούτε αλλάζει τις συνθήκες αφού η απόσβεση που προκαλεί στους 2.4GHz είναι απειροελάχιστη.
Η βελτίωση αν υπάρχει είναι μέσα στα όρια του στατιστικού σφάλματος, άρα όσον αφορά το κέρδος της κεραίας μπορώ να πω ότι δεν άλλαξε (τουλάχιστον όχι σημαντικά)


Τώρα όσον αφορά την προσθήκη του πλέγματος, αυτή έγινε για να βελτιωθεί η ανακλαστικότητα του κατόπτρου. Αυτό μπορεί να γίνει αν χρησιμοποιηθεί πιο αγώγιμο υλικό, πιο πυκνό πλέγμα, με μικρότερα διάκενα. 
Το ψιλό πλέγμα μπορεί να έχει πιο μικρά διάκενα, αλλά αμφιβάλω αν παρέχει μεγαλύτερη αγωγιμότητα. 
Φανταστείτε ότι τα ρεύματα που επάγωνται πάνω στον ανακλαστήρα πρέπει να διαρέουν αυτά τα ψιλούλικα καλώδια του πλέγματος που δεν έχουν και την μεγαλύτερη διατομή. Αντίθετα τα πιο αραιά σύρματα που έχει η grid έχουν μεγαλύτερη διατομή, άρα το ρεύμα έχει πιο φαρδύ μονοπάτι να διαβεί - άρα λιγότερες απώλειες.
Σίγουρα θα είχαμε καλύτερο ανακλαστήρα αν ντύναμε το πλέγμα με φύλλο.
Όσον αφορά την επέκταση στο πλέγμα σε μεγαλύτερο χώρο, νομίζω ότι μεν θα έκοβε κάποιες παρεμβολές από πίσω , αλλά θα δημιουργούσε παράλληλα και άλλους πλάγιους λοβούς, οπότε μηδέν εις το πηλίκον.
Όσον αφορά την παρεμβολή από πίσω, ενδεχομένως η παρουσία του πλέγματος να είναι θετική.

Η χαμηλή ποιότητα της λεγάμενης οφείλεται ενδεχομένως σε :
1. χαμηλή ποιότητας αακλαστήρα
2. όχι πλέον κατάλληλος τύπος feeder
3. χαμηλής ποίοτητας feeder
4. απώλειες καλωδίου - συνδετήρα

Με αυτά η κεραία χάνει 2dB, δηλαδή το πραγματικό της κέρδος είναι 2dB κάτω από το ονομαστικό.

Μια πιο ουσιαστική παρέμβαση θα ήταν ίσως να μπει ένα καπελάκι μπορστά στο δίπολο, το οπόιο θα κόβει την ΚΑΤΕΥΘΕΙΑΝ εκπομπή από το δίπολο (ένα από τα μειονεκτήματα του συγκεκριμένου feeder). Αυτό βέβαια θα μειώνει κάπως το κέρδος, αλλά ίσως βελτιώσει το διάγραμμα ακτινοβολίας.

PS:Οι παρατηρητικοί θα δούν ότι το καλώδιο είναι 30cm πιο κοντό, κάτι που δίνει περίπου .2dB. Αν δεν βάλετε καλά τον συνδετήρα όμως ξεχάστε το.

Συμπεράσμα:Οι επιλογές ζωής θέλουν μεγάλη προσοχή.

----------


## SoT

Ντύσε ντύσε τελικά θα τις κάνετε .."πιάτα"  ::

----------


## ngia

Ά και κάτι άλλο.

Το κέρδος παραβολικού κατόπτρου στους 2.45GH είναι:

G = 28.2 + 10loga +20logd -Lc

όπου d η διάμετρος σε μέτρα , α η απόδοση της κεραίας που περιλαμβάνει ανακλαστήρα, feeder, υλικά, .. και Lc η απώλεια καλωδίου.

Άρα η stella η 21 άρα με κέρδος 19dB και διάμετρο 0.6μ θα έχει:
- 10log α + L = 4.8dB
μια εκτίμηση θα μπορούσε να είναι ότι το καλώδιο - συνδετήρες εισάγει 1.5dB απώλεια και η απόδωση του κατόπτρου είναι 45% που ταιρίαζει στα δεδομένα.
Για αυτόν τον τύπο κεραίας (μικρή) με το feeder έτσι που είναι δεν μπορούμε να περιμένουμε και μεγάλες αποδώσεις της τάξης του 70% (που μπορούμε να επιτύχουμε σε παραβολικο τύπου offset)

Άρα εκ των πραγμάτων βελτιώσεις μεγάλες δεν είναι δυνατό να γίνουν, όσον αφορά το κέρδος.

Μπορούν να γίνουν όμως βελτιώσεις όσον αφορά τους πλευρικους - οπίσθιους λοβούς. Βάλτε την με πλάτη στον τοίχο, δίπλα σε τοίχο (να μην την βλέπει το φως του ήλιου - ούτε και σεις) και έχετε αμέσως τεράστια βελτιώση στο θόρυβο που λαμβάνεται (και στην παρεμβολή που προκαλείτε)

----------


## stoidis

Καθώς διάβαζα όλα αυτά που ανέφερε ο ngia στα προηγούμενα Posts του, μου ερχόταν στο μυαλό η ANDREW 24dBi grid  ::  

Η andrew, έχει ανακλαστήρα, ο οποίος εμφανίζει μεγαλύτερη επιφάνεια στο ανακλώμενο κύμα και δεν είναι ένα απλό σύρμα (η διατομή του είναι παραλληλόγραμμομε την μεγάλη επιφάνεια να κοιτάει το δίπολο).

Επίσης, το δίπολο έχει και έναν ανακλαστήρα από την μπροστινή του πλευρά.

Τέλος, η andrew έχει σχεδόν 3πλάσια τιμή από την stella  ::

----------


## MAuVE

> Η andrew, έχει ανακλαστήρα, ο οποίος εμφανίζει μεγαλύτερη επιφάνεια στο ανακλώμενο κύμα και δεν είναι ένα απλό σύρμα (η διατομή του είναι παραλληλόγραμμομε την μεγάλη επιφάνεια να κοιτάει το δίπολο)


Κλειστός αγώγιμος βρόχος συμπεριφέρεται σαν συντονιζόμενο κύκλωμα με ιδιοσυχνότητα εξαρτώμενη από το μήκος του περιγράμματός του.

Για την αποφυγή της διέγερσης του βρόχου (που τον κάνει κεραία) πρέπει η ιδιοσυχνότητα του βρόχου να διαφέρει αισθητά από την συχνότητα εκπομπής.

Η διαφορά αυτή μπορεί να διαμορφωθεί είτε προς τα άνω, υψηλότερη ιδιοσυχνότητα -περίπτωση Στέλλας-, είτε προς τα κάτω, περίπτωση Andrews. 

Για τη βελτίωση της απόζευξης, οι βρόχοι σχεδιάζονται έτσι ώστε στους αγωγούς που αποτελούν όριο γειτονικών βρόχων να επιτυγχάνεται αλληλοαναίρεση ίσων και αντιθέτων ρευμάτων. 

Προφανώς στην Andrews γνωρίζουν αυτά τα κόλπα καλύτερα από ότι στην Στέλλα.

*"Στέλλα, βαστάω μαχαίρι"* 
Προφητική ατάκα του Φούντα από την ταινία Στέλλα.

----------


## ATIA

Η αλήθεια είναι πως μου δουλεύει καλύτερα…..

----------


## Acinonyx

> Μια πιο ουσιαστική παρέμβαση θα ήταν ίσως να μπει ένα καπελάκι μπορστά στο δίπολο, το οπόιο θα κόβει την ΚΑΤΕΥΘΕΙΑΝ εκπομπή από το δίπολο (ένα από τα μειονεκτήματα του συγκεκριμένου feeder).


Θα ήθελα να προσθέσω οτι για να απομονωθεί το δίπολο τελείως απο μπροστά και να βλέπει μόνο τον ανακλαστήρα, πρέπει το καπέλο να τοποθετηθεί *σε απόσταση λ/4* από αυτό... (το πως θα στιρηχτεί είναι άλλο θέμα) Αν τοποθετηθεί πολύ κοντά (<0.2λ) θα αλλάξει την εμπέδηση του διπόλου και την προσαρμογή της κεραίας. Αν τοποθετηθεί πολύ μακριά (>0.3) θα "ανοίξει" πολύ το διάγραμμα ακτινοβολίας του διπόλου. Ίσως το τελευταίο να μην έχει τόσο μεγάλη επίδραση όμως γιατί ο ανακλαστήρας είναι αρκετά κοντά. Προσωπικά πιστεύω οτι αυτή η αλλαγή θα αυξήση την απολαβή γιατί θα διορθώσει πολύ το διάγραμμα ακτινοβολίας ίσως όμως αλλάξει λίγο την προσαρμογή του διπόλου... 
Στο τέλος, όπως πάμε, με τις αλλαγές που κάνουμε θα μετατρέψουμε τον ανακλαστήρα σε πιάτο και το δίπολο σε cantenna feeder!  ::  
Μιας και το thread έχει θέμα τις Stella να ρωτήσω και κάτι γιατί μόνο τις έχω δει αυτές τις κεραίες και δεν έτυχε ποτέ να έχω μια τέτοια. Έχει ανοίξει ποτέ κανείς το κουτάκι του δίπολου να δει τι έχει μέσα; Τι τύπου balun έχουν βάλει;  ::

----------


## _DiMoN_

Εγώ έχω πολύ καλά στερεωμένη την στέλλα μου άρα δεν με νοιάζει το θέμα του αέρα...Οπότε να πάρω ένα φύλο λεπτό αλουμινίου και να το βάλω;
Τι είναι καλύτερο να κάνω, φυσικά ξεχνόντας το θέμα του αέρα αφού δεν με νοιάζει..
Τι να προσέξω;;
Μην μου πείτε για πιάτα γιατί έχω πάρει δύο, μην μου πείτε να πετάξω την στέλλα γιατί δεν πρόκειται (*θέλω να την βελτιώσω!!!*)

----------


## smyrosnik

εγώ πάντως έντυσα τη Στελλα και τελικά βγήκε το λινκ . Χωρίς ντύσιμο δεν φαινόταν τίποτα!!!!

Θα παραθέσω εντος ολίγων ημερών φωτό από τα δύο σημεία..

----------


## _DiMoN_

Την έντυσα κι εγώ την Στέλλα και είναι πολύ όμορφη ντυμένη, έφαγα κάπου στις 2 ώρες, αλλά το αποτέλεσμα πολύ καλό....
Έκανα τόση ώρα γιατί το σύρμα έχει ακριβώς το σχήμα της κεραίας, έχω βάλει καμιά 40αριά συρματάκια που κρατάνε το σύρμα!

----------


## stardust

Mια συμβουλή για τα πλέγματα που αγοράζετε.Πριν τα αγοράσετε φροντίστε να αντέχουν όσο το δυνατό πιο πολύ σε βροχή γιατί οι δικές μου άρχησαν να σκουριάζουν,βέβαια μόνο τα πλέγματα.Δεν ξέρω η σκουριά αν ευνοεί σε καλύτερη απολαβή db.Θα σας πω σε 1 μήνα....

----------


## Acinonyx

Όταν σκουριάζει ο σίδηρος χάνει την αγωγιμότητα του. Μπορείς να το διαπιστώσεις πολύ απλά μετρώντας με ένα ωμόμετρο μια σκουριασμένη επιφάνεια. Όσο πιο πολύ οξειδώνεται τόσο περισσότερη αγώγιμη μάζα χάνει το πλέγμα. Δεν είναι καλό... Βρείτε ανοξείδωτο...  ::

----------


## akis-man

Kαλησπέρα.Η σκουριά επηρεάζει την αγωγιμότητα αλλά στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση μας ενδιαφέρει η ικανότητα ανάκλασης του μετάλλου.Η σκουριά είναι φυσική μόνωση παρόμοια με την μπογιά που είναι χημική.Αυτό δεν επηρεάζει τις επιθυμητές ιδιότητες του μετάλλου.Το μόνο μειονέκτημα είναι η εμφανισή....

----------


## ngia

> Kαλησπέρα.Η σκουριά επηρεάζει την αγωγιμότητα αλλά στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση μας ενδιαφέρει η ικανότητα ανάκλασης του μετάλλου.Η σκουριά είναι φυσική μόνωση παρόμοια με την μπογιά που είναι χημική.Αυτό δεν επηρεάζει τις επιθυμητές ιδιότητες του μετάλλου.Το μόνο μειονέκτημα είναι η εμφανισή


Αν το σύρμα είναι σιδηρούχο καταρχήν η σκουριά θα προχωρήσει μεχρι να μην μείνει τίποτα από το σύρμα. Αφετέρου το στρώμα σκουριάς μειώνει την διατομή του σύρματος και επειδή τα ρεύματα ρέουν επιφανειακά, αυξάνει σημαντικά την αντίσταση που παρουσιάζει το σύρμα.
Η ικανότητα ανάκλασης σχετίζεται με την αγωγιμότητα του μετάλλου, αφού προκειμένου να ισχύσουν οι οριακές συνθήκες στην επιφάνεια του ανακλαστήρα πρέπει να αναπτυχθούν στην επιφάνεια του οι κατάλληλες ρευματικές κατανομές

----------


## Redlance

mporei kapoios na kanei post mia eikona egkatastasis? to fyllo alouminiou den exei kamia sxesi me koskinosyrma, etsi? i egkatastasi ginetai ksebidonontas tin keraia kai ksanatopothetontas tin mazi me to fyllo? i apo pano opos einai apla stereonontas to plegma me syrmatakia?

----------


## pvas

Ξεκίνα πετώντας τη Στέλλα. Στη συνέχεια διάβασε το quickstart. Στη συνέχεια...

----------


## dermanis

pvas++

(και για να μην ανοίγω άλλο thread)

ΧΑΡΙΖΟΝΤΑΙ δυο stelles μια SD21 και μια SD24.

Και στις 2 λείπει ο N-type connector από το καλώδιο (μιας και αβίαστα αποχώρησαν οικειοθελώς από αυτό).

Στην SD21 το feeder έχει μαζέψει μέσα νερό από βροχή το οποίο αρνείται να βγει.
Η SD24 δεν κατάφερε να μαζέψει νερό γιατί ποτέ δεν χρησιμοποιήθηκε.

Είναι δε τόσο μεγάλη η επιθυμία μου να τις αποχωριστώ που προτίθεμαι να τις πάω εγώ σε όποιον τις ζητήσει.

Τελικά το μόνο που αξίζει περισσότερο σε αυτές τις κεραίες είναι οι «δαγκάνες» που τις στηρίζουν στον ιστό μιας και είναι πιο στιβαρής κατασκευής σε σχέση με την υπόλοιπη κατασκευή της κεραίας.

----------


## ChoOSeN

Αν αντι για ενα πυκνο πλεγμα βαλουμε ενα αλουμινοφυλλο δεν θα ειναι καλυτερα?!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## yian_ifaistos

> ΧΑΡΙΖΟΝΤΑΙ δυο stelles μια SD21 και μια SD24.


Εαν σοβαρολογείς, θα τις ηθέλα  ::

----------


## igna

Χρονια πολλα ,εαν δεν τις παρει ο ifaistos θελω μια αν γινεται

----------


## dermanis

Φίλοι μου Χρόνια Πολλά.

Η SD24 δόθηκε αυθημερόν (22/12) και η SD21 την άλλη μέρα (για τις «δαγκάνες» της) φυσικά αφιλοκερδώς.

Ειλικρινά δεν φανταζόμουν τέτοια ζήτηση.

Παρακαλώ όποιος άλλος έχει κάποια διαθέσιμη ας «ποστάρει» εδώ μήπως και εξυπηρετηθεί κάποιος.

----------


## Papatrexas

Να σκάσει και η παραδοσιακή παπαρδέλα του παπατρέχα τώρα...

Έχει νόημα να ντύσουμε και τις Andrew ή τις Pacific Wireless κατά το παράδειγμα της Stellas  ::  

έτσι για να κάνουμε κέφι  ::

----------


## mojiro

> Να σκάσει και η παραδοσιακή παπαρδέλα του παπατρέχα τώρα...
> 
> Έχει νόημα να ντύσουμε και τις Andrew ή τις Pacific Wireless κατά το παράδειγμα της Stellas  
> 
> έτσι για να κάνουμε κέφι


κανε μετρησεις(signal, noise, mbits, throughtput) με 3 ap οπως τις εχεις τωρα
ντυσε τες και επανελαβε τις μετρησεις.

και πες μας  ::

----------


## Papatrexas

αν είχα και καμία Andrew ή Pacific Wireless θα το έκανα!
Απλά σκέφτομαι να αποκτήσω μία και να της αλλάξω Feedhorn για να την πάω στα 5Ghz.

Να άλλο ένα καλό πειραματάκι, να πειραματιστούμε με το ντύσιμο στα 5Ghz.

----------


## alex-23

επειδη αυτο που θελεις το εχουμε κανει και εχει αποτελεσμα
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=16040&highlight=

εε ρε τι μνημη εχω  ::

----------

